#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  О практике коанов/хваду.

## Вао

Хотел спросить:

В чем заключается ваша практика разрешения коана/хваду ?

----------


## Вао

Вот, что пишет о практике разрешения коанов Уважаемый Сэкида Кацуки:




> В качестве первого примера мы можем взять следующий коан: «Если не думать ни о хорошем, ни о дурном, что будет вот в это мгновенье вашей первоначальной природой?» Бесполезно разбираться в этом вопросе, обращаясь к идеям или понятиям, взятым из книг или философских систем. То, что вы таким образом узнали, заимствовано у других людей и не возникло в вашем собственном переживании. А истинное понимание должно основываться на личном переживании. Как же нам тогда работать над этим коаном?
> Повторяйте его наизусть, используя при этом весь свой ум, в течение одного выдоха, применяя «бамбуковый» метод дыхания: «Не-ду-маю-ни-о-хо-ро-шем-ни-о-дур-ном,-что-бу-дет-в-это-мгно-ве-нье-мо-ей-пер-во-на-чаль-ной-при-ро-дой?» Повторяйте эту фразу слог за слогом, слово за словом, произносите ее с полнейшим вниманием, подолгу останавливаясь на каждом слове. И всегда при перемене звука посылайте новое напряжение в дыхательные мускулы живота.
> Когда слово или фраза удерживается некоторое время в уме, не смешиваясь с другими его ингредиентами, она как будто просачивается в каждую часть мозга.... .


А вот, что написано о практике хваду на сайте Дальмасы:




> В созерцании дзэн ключевым фактором является поддержание постоянного чувства вопрошания. 
> Так, взявшись за хваду «Что такое этот ум?», старайтесь все время поддерживать вопрошание: «Что видит?», «Что слышит?», «Что двигает этими руками и ногами?» и так далее. Прежде, чем начальное чувство вопрошания потускнеет, нужно заново поднять вопрос. 
> Таким образом, процесс вопрошания может продолжаться, не прерываясь, с каждым следующим вопросом, накладывающимся на предыдущий. Вдобавок, вы должны пытаться сделать это наложение гладким и регулярным. 
> Но это не означает, что вы просто механически повторяете вопрос, как если бы это была мантра. Бесполезно говорить себе день и ночь: «Что это такое?», «Что это такое?» Ключ в том, чтобы поддерживать чувство вопрошания, а не в повторении слов.


На лицо две практики противоречащих друг другу.  :Frown:  
И что теперь прикажете делать вопрашать коан или повторять? :Confused:

----------


## unsui

> И что теперь прикажете делать вопрашать коан или повторять?


А вот есть еще и такое мнение:
"В наши дни люди говорят, что необходимо погрузиться в сомнение, ибо так поступали люди в прошлом. Поэтому они искусственно взращивают сомнение. Но это всего лишь имитация сомнения, а не настоящее сомнение, и поэтому для них никогда не настанет тот день, когда они придут к истинному разрешению сомнений. Это подобно тому, как если бы ты отправился куда-то на поиски того, что ты и не терял вовсе, напустив на себя такой вид, как будто ты и в самом деле потерял это. "

Так, что же в самаом деле делать? :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> Это подобно тому, как если бы ты отправился куда-то на поиски того, что ты и не терял вовсе, напустив на себя такой вид, как будто ты и в самом деле потерял это.


Так то оно так. Только осознание того факта, что ты ничего не терял и искать нечего, не делает тебя Просветленным. Омранченность почему то остаётся.

P/S./ По крайней мере, у меня так получается.
 :Frown:

----------


## Вао

to unsui

Да, а кого вы процитировали?

----------


## unsui

> Да, а кого вы процитировали?


Мастер Банкэй

----------


## unsui

> Так то оно так. Только осознание того факта, что ты ничего не терял и искать нечего, не делает тебя Просветленным. Омранченность почему то остаётся.


Повидимому простого осознания тут недостаточно... Нужна непоколебимая уверенность. :Wink:

----------


## Алекс М

С хваду действительно еть екая неопределеность. Но Вон сун сыним сказал, что как только получаешь от учителя коан, то практика сама пойдет. И действительно. могу сказать афторитетно, что я даже в 6 утра стал вставать, чтобы помедитировать. Сам вообще просто стараюсь удивлятся - кто же я такой?

----------


## Алекс М

С хваду действительно еть екая неопределеность. Но Вон сун сыним сказал, что как только получаешь от учителя коан, то практика сама пойдет. И действительно. могу сказать афторитетно, что я даже в 6 утра стал вставать, чтобы помедитировать. Сам вообще просто стараюсь удивлятся - кто же я такой?

----------


## Вао

> С хваду действительно еть екая неопределеность. Но Вон сун сыним сказал, что как только получаешь от учителя коан, то практика сама пойдет. И действительно. могу сказать афторитетно, что я даже в 6 утра стал вставать, чтобы помедитировать. Сам вообще просто стараюсь удивлятся - кто же я такой?


У Алекса проблемы с компьютером. Третий раз уже одно и тоже сообщение отправляет.  :Frown:  
На счет неопределенности это вы зря. Просто есть разные методы решения коанов и нужно выбрать тот, который более подходит тебе.

----------


## Ersh

> Просто есть разные методы решения коанов и нужно выбрать тот, который более подходит тебе.


Какие это разные методы?

----------


## Вао

> Какие это разные методы?


Во втором сообщении этого трэда я процитировал два метода решения коанов.

----------


## Ersh

А, все понял. Спасибо. Надо практиковать тот способ, который дал учитель, или тот, который используют в той школе где ты получил коан. По крайней мере всегда будет возможность получить пояснения.

----------


## Igaa

Гунань и хуатоу разные же вещи?

----------


## Вао

> Повидимому простого осознания тут недостаточно... Нужна непоколебимая уверенность.


Как Мастер Банкэй относился к практике коанов понятно. 
А вот, что он говорил про дзадзэн? 
И вообще, что нужно практиковать для того, что-бы прибывать в Нерожденном?

----------


## Вао

> Гунань и хуатоу разные же вещи?


Да, разные.

----------


## Алекс М

Это не у Алекса проблемы с компьютером, ау буддистов с форумом.

----------


## Igaa

> На лицо две практики противоречащих друг другу.  
> И что теперь прикажете делать вопрашать коан или повторять?


Так в чем же вопрос? Одно вопрошать другое повторять.

----------


## unsui

> Как Мастер Банкэй относился к практике коанов понятно. 
> А вот, что он говорил про дзадзэн? 
> И вообще, что нужно практиковать для того, что-бы прибывать в Нерожденном?


Для того, чтобы прибывать в Нерожденном ничего не надо практиковать. Надо просто прибывать в Нём, как то и есть на самом деле здесь и сейчас.
Не существует никагого специального метода для этого. Наверное надо это просто почуствовать . 
 И еще лучше самого  Банкэя послушать, а то я еще могу и исказить его учение. Сам до конца непонимаючи.. :Smilie:  
 Вао Цзы, прочтите книжицу. Может это  Вам как раз и подойдет. Свежий взгляд на дзэн. Метод не содержащий   коанов и  дзадзэн. Хотя и не отвергающий их.. Банкэй учил в то время, когда система обучения с помощью коанов превратилась в искуственное подражание .
  Вот тут один бодхисатва из сострадания ко всем живым существам отсканил и выложил в сети эту книгу  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  Читайте:  http://ki-moscow.narod.ru/litra/zen/bankei/bankei.htm

----------


## Банзай

Знаешь, Унсуй, а вот я чем больше слушаю Банкея, тем глубже кланяюсь Хакуину. Мало говорить о Нерожденном постигнув лично, важно передать.
Не судья ни Нерожденному, на Банкею, ни тебе.
In gasho.

----------


## Вао

Unsui спасибо за ссылку!

Книга о Мастере Банкее у меня есть. И я, её читал, но как-то не очень воспринял. А вам не кажется, что эта методика применима, только для очень продвинутых практиков. Чтобы пребывать в Нерожденном. Нужно постичь это состояние. В противном случае за пребывание в Нерожденном  можно принять любое состояние. 
Грубо говоря, свое омраченное состояние ума можно принять, как  пребывание в Нерожденном.

 :Confused:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Хотел спросить:
> 
> В чем заключается ваша практика разрешения коана/хваду ?


Моя практика заключается в концентрации внимания на коане и на том, что происходит при этом с самим вниманием. 

Коаны направлены на внутреннее осознание, обнаружение внутреннего эффекта, который может быть описан коаном. Само произношение коана не важно. Это как коробка с отверстиями разной формы и камнем, который должен точно подойти к какому-то отверстию. Пока внимание не сконцентрировано на этих внутренних отверстиях, через которые происходит восприятие, мышление и движения внимания, понять, через какое отверстие был сейчас пропущен коан - пожалуй не получится. 

Поэтому нужно концентрироваться и на самой форме коана, чтобы преодолеть его расчлененность на слова, пока он не станет задаваться в вопрос в виде единого целого образа, и на том, как происходит восприятие этого единого целого образа, пока не станет понятно, на что этот единый цельный образ указывает.

----------

Монферран (21.11.2019)

----------


## unsui

> А вам не кажется, что эта методика применима, только для очень продвинутых практиков.


Как раз Банкэй упоминал, что его учение лучше воспринимали обычные люди, крестьяне и т.д.:

Банкэй: 

— В моей Дхарме нет каких-то четко установленных целей, которых можно было бы достичь. [В моем учении] нет ничего, что выступало бы как нечто, в чем можно было бы достичь просветления. Нет комментариев к коанам, нет зависимости от слов какого-то Будды или патриарха. Есть только прямое указание. Поскольку в нем нет ничего, за что можно было бы ухватиться, многие люди не могут постичь его. И именно люди образованные испытывают наибольшие затруднения в постижении [моего учения]. Они спотыкаются о свои знания и о свою привычку применять их ко всему [с чем они сталкиваются]. Люди простые и неграмотные не обладают такими мыслительными способностями, и, хотя принято считать, что они не могут быть дзэнскими мастерами, многие из них достигают непоколебимого утверждения в нерожденном сознании будды и живут в совершенной гармонии с ним.




> Чтобы пребывать в Нерожденном. Нужно постичь это состояние. В противном случае за пребывание в Нерожденном  можно принять любое состояние. 
> Грубо говоря, свое омраченное состояние ума можно принять, как  пребывание в Нерожденном.



Обычное человеческое сознание здесь и сейчас- это и есть Сознание Будды или Нерожденный (хоть как это назови).Нет никаких надобностей притягивать его из вне или приобретать его откуда-то.. Скорее ненаходиться в Нерожденном попросту невозможно. 
 Обратить внимание на своё сознание и не следовать за возникающими мыслями-вот так мне понимается "пребывание в Нерождённом".

----------


## unsui

> Знаешь, Унсуй, а вот я чем больше слушаю Банкея, тем глубже кланяюсь Хакуину. Мало говорить о Нерожденном постигнув лично, важно передать.
> Не судья ни Нерожденному, на Банкею, ни тебе.
> In gasho.


Мда... С передачей как-то не получилось, судя по всему.Тут уж ничего не поделать.. Линии приемственности нет,судя по твоим словам.. 
 Но вот непонятно, зачем надо было Д. Судзуки вытаскивать Банкэя почти из полного забвения и популяризировать его учение? 

  Его "дзэн Нерожденного [сознания будды]" ознаменовал собой новый и один из наиболее значительных со времен Бодхидхармы этап развития дзэнской мысли. Дзэн Нерожденного действительно является одним из самых оригинальных достижений за всю историю этой традиции. Несомненно и то, что Банкэй должен считаться одним из величайших дзэнских мастеров, которых Япония когда-либо являла миру». 

(Д.Т. Судзуки. «Исследования по истории развития дзэнской мысли: дзэн Банкэя».) 

".. во-первых, соответствие его учения другим вершинам буддийского духовного делания только свидетельствует как о подлинно буддийском Духе «жизни в Нерожденном», так и о пиковом, высшем характере опыта Нерожденного в контексте буддийской духовности. Во-вторых, мало кому из буддийских наставников всех времен и народов удавалось говорить о Нерожденном с той силой простоты и интимности, которые присущи гению Банкэя. 
            Евгений Торчинов 

  Не судья ни Судзуки, ни Торчинову.

----------


## Банзай

Цитата:
Сообщение от Вао Цзы
Чтобы пребывать в Нерожденном. Нужно постичь это состояние. В противном случае за пребывание в Нерожденном можно принять любое состояние. 
Грубо говоря, свое омраченное состояние ума можно принять, как пребывание в Нерожденном.

 Обычное человеческое сознание здесь и сейчас- это и есть Сознание Будды или Нерожденный (хоть как это назови).Нет никаких надобностей притягивать его из вне или приобретать его откуда-то.. Скорее ненаходиться в Нерожденном попросту невозможно. 
Обратить внимание на своё сознание и не следовать за возникающими мыслями-вот так мне понимается "пребывание в Нерождённом".
-----------------------------------------
Унсуй, три поклона, если ты понимаешь это и тридцать три, если не понимаешь. Ведь по сути кланяться что Почитаемому, что магнитофону это лишь наблюдение за сознанием во время поклона -)

Зачем, многоуважаемый доктор Судзуки популяризировал дзэн и в частности дзэн Банкея мне не ведомо, почему воздержался от прямых указаний по практике тоже. По сему упоминание этого славного мужа вижу здесь не уместным. Помню лишь, что уважаемый доктор не известен как мастер дзэн. Хотя и ему покланяюсь с удовольствием как только ноги позволят.

Что же до цитаты из трудов ушедшего от нас профессора Торчинова, то посоветую все же почитать не менее прославленного Хакуина.
И пусть у каждого будет своя голова на плечах.

В заключении хочу хотя бы виртуально поклониться 108 раз еще более уважаемому Ассаджи, что хотя бы уведомляет об удалении постингов, ведь иные власть предержащие не озадачивают себя подобными излишествами.

----------


## Вао

> Мда... С передачей как-то не получилось, судя по всему.Тут уж ничего не поделать.. Линии приемственности нет,судя по твоим словам..


Хотя эта реплика не в мой адрес. Но попытаюсь ответить. Все выходные перечитывал Банкея и пытался вникнуть в его учение. Не для кого не секрет, что чем прямей метод постижения природы Будды, тем сложней он воспринимается. Сам Банкэй считал свой метод простым и доступным для простого народа. На самом деле его учение было сложным не только для крестьян, но и для многих практикующих. 
Поэтому монахи предпочли школы Риндзай и Сото.
По крайней мере мне так видится ситуация.

----------


## unsui

> Не для кого не секрет, что чем прямей метод постижения природы Будды, тем сложней он воспринимается.


Увы, увы.. Для нас чем проще-тем сложнее. Уму не за что "зацепиться"..Нам позаковырестее метод нужен. Вот кусок черепицы попытаться пополировать, авось зеркалом станет...  :Smilie:  




> Поэтому монахи предпочли школы Риндзай и Сото.


Как они могли предпочесть Риндзай? Банкэй сам принадлежал к школе Риндзай, линии Мёсиндзи. :Smilie:  Просто Хакуин проводя свои реформы, объявил его учение еретическим.

----------


## Алекс М

Я вот по себе скажу, что чтобы там ни было, но хваду великая практика. Может мне, конечно, просто так кажется, но у меня во время сидения возникает очень сильное ощущение - нереальности происходящего. Причем, когда сидишь,все вроде нормально. А потом вспоминаешь практику и ...
Вот пример, сажусь тут и не пошла вроде практика - посидел 5 минут и что-то тяжело ну и решил встать.  А прошло по часам 20 минут. Детство стал вспоминать, причем какие-то забытые давно вещи. Может правда это потому что мое хваду "кто я?". Но занимательно.

----------


## unsui

> Я вот по себе скажу, что чтобы там ни было, но хваду великая практика. Может мне, конечно, просто так кажется, но у меня во время сидения возникает очень сильное ощущение - нереальности происходящего. Причем, когда сидишь,все вроде нормально. А потом вспоминаешь практику и ...
> Вот пример, сажусь тут и не пошла вроде практика - посидел 5 минут и что-то тяжело ну и решил встать.  А прошло по часам 20 минут. Детство стал вспоминать, причем какие-то забытые давно вещи. Может правда это потому что мое хваду "кто я?". Но занимательно.


Да никто и не возражает, что это великая практика.. Я не фанатичный противник коанов и хваду.. И не доказываю с пеной у рта, что это все- ерунда.
Большому количеству людей такая практика вполне и подходит. Просто мысли всякие высказываю, что это не единственный метод..
 А вопрос "кто я? " вообще считаю самым естественным из всех вопросов которыми стоит задаваться. Еще в детстве, лет этак 4-5 у меня этот вопрос спонтанно  возникал. И я вспоминаю, что не просто поверхностный интерес какой-то был, а что глубоко я пытался в суть вникнуть. И состояние сознания   необычное при этом возникало. Так, что я быстро прекращал это делать, боясь, что крышу снесет :Smilie:   Потом ,когда начал про дзэн читать , вспомнил про эти случаи..
 Единственное хочу напомнить, что следовать за воспоминаниями детства во время практики- это ошибка и отклонение от практики.  :Smilie:  Более опытные спецы в этом деле подтвердят, наверное...

----------


## Алекс М

А, значит я не один такой. Меня тоже в свое время озадачило, почему я-именно я. Но учитель, когда давал мне хваду - сказал, что этот вопрос  равнозначен вопросу- кем я был до рождения. Поэтому, детство естественно и всплывает.

----------


## Вао

А мне во время медитации часто видится кипарисовый лес и я в монашеской одежде быстрым и волевым шагом иду куда то. И вдруг краем сознания я начинаю понимать смысл хваду, но через некоторое время он снова ускальзает от меня.  :Frown:  

В другом видении. Я стою в Чаньском храме. Одет опять в монашескую одежду. Ко мне подходит монах и спрашивает:
-Зачем Бодхидхарма пришел в Китай?
-Кипарис во дворе. - отвечаю я и указываю на кипарис растущий во дворе храма. И в этот момент я понимаю почему я так ответил, но потом понимание опять исчезает.  :Smilie:  

Наставники говорят, что со временем эти видения пройдут.

----------


## Ho Shim

А я в одном видении вижу себя китайским императором. Лежу на шелковых подушках, аромат благовоний, я слегка сыт, вдалеке играет музыка и я думаю: "Вот лежу я, отдыхаю"

Говорят, что все это проходит :Smilie:  Вообще все. Еще говорят иногда, что надо перестать решать коан, тогда он будет решен. Перестать им заниматься, а стать одним целым с ним. Коан скорее не схема, а поэзия. И скорее, это как читать стихотворение, - разве нужно "уметь" это делать?

----------


## Банзай

Друзья!
К чему здесь это белье??

----------


## Вао

> А я в одном видении вижу себя китайским императором. Лежу на шелковых подушках, аромат благовоний, я слегка сыт, вдалеке играет музыка и я думаю: "Вот лежу я, отдыхаю"


Пожалуй это больше смахивает на Даоский метод.  :Embarrassment:  

Умом коаны не понять,
Аршином общим не измерить:
У них особенная стать -
В коан можно только верить.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Марина Мишина

Гусь будет находиться в бутылке, пока его не освободишь!

----------


## Марина Мишина

> Наставники говорят, что со временем эти видения пройдут.


Монитор перед глазами!
Кипарис во дворе, а за окном снег - может быть это зима?

----------


## Ho Shim

> Умом коаны не понять,
> Аршином общим не измерить:
> У них особенная стать -
> В коан можно только верить.



Умом коаны не понять,
Аршином, точно не измерить:
В руке ведь пальцев ровно пять - 
Что тут решать? Во что тут верить? :Wink:

----------


## Ersh

_Электрический свет продолжает наш день
И коробка от спичек пуста
Но на кухне синим цветком горит газ
Кипарис во дворе,  чай на столе - эта схема проста
И больше нет ничего все находится в нас_

----------


## Won Soeng

> Умом коаны не понять,
> Аршином, точно не измерить:
> В руке ведь пальцев ровно пять - 
> Что тут решать? Во что тут верить?


Автор, пиши еще!  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (21.11.2019)

----------


## До

Кипарис *на* дворе.

----------


## Spirit

<<<Умом коаны не понять...>>>

Здесь кипарис стоит зелёный,
Златая цепь висит на нём.
И днём и ночью дзенец строгий
Всё медитирует кругом...

Идёт направо - молча ходит, 
Налево - мантру говорит...
Нирвана там,,
Там Будда бродит...
И пустота везде царит...

 :Smilie:

----------


## Lara

Всё вокруг пустота - не видать ни черта,
а когда благодать - пустоты не видать
Коан стоит - свет горит,
и умом видна даль. Ниоткуда взялась
Кван Се Ум Босаль

 :Smilie:

----------


## Aleksey L.

Тем, кто ложится спать - спокойная ночь

----------


## Good

А женщины те, что могли быть как сёстры, 
Красят ядом рабочую плоскость ногтей, 
И во всём, что движется, видят соперниц, 
Хотя уверяют, что видят бл…ей.
И от таких проявлений любви к своим ближним,
Мне становится страшно за рассудок и нрав, 
Но этот пёс не чужд этих женщин,
И с его точки зрения – он прав… :Smilie:  

(Б.Г.)

----------


## Алекс М

... И становится ясно, что весь этот мир - галлюцинация наркомана петрова, который сам галлюцинация какого-то пьяного старшины.

----------


## Саня

> _Электрический свет продолжает наш день
> И коробка от спичек пуста
> Но на кухне синим цветком горит газ
> Кипарис во дворе,  чай на столе - эта схема проста
> И больше нет ничего все находится в нас_


_Расскажи, каково быть мишенью в тире
У меня есть вопрос на который ты не дашь мне ответ_

----------


## Вао

Читая книгу "Дикий плющ". Насколько я понял, что во времена Хакуина "Дзэн Нерожденного" был необычайно популярен, как в среде монахов, так и в среде крестьян. Но в современной Японии я ни чего не слышал  о современных последователях Мастера Банкея. У кого ни будь есть информация об этой школе.

----------


## Вао

> Гусь будет находиться в бутылке, пока его не освободишь!


Бутылка лишь иллюзия, а гусь всегда был свободен. Поэтому и освобождать то некого.

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> Бутылка лишь иллюзия, а гусь всегда был свободен. Поэтому и освобождать то некого.


Вао Цзы! Пишу тебе специально к празднику

Утром проснувшись увидел
Все бутылки вокруг
Изначально пусты
(ц) не мой...  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (21.11.2019)

----------


## Вао

> Вао Цзы! Пишу тебе специально к празднику
> 
> Утром проснувшись увидел
> Все бутылки вокруг
> Изначально пусты
> (ц) не мой...


Спасибо Chong_Kwan!

Убедился в правильности ваших слов на практике.
Проснувшись утром с головной болью и с удивлением обнаружил, что бутылки вокруг действительно изначально пусты.  :Smilie:

----------


## Good

> Спасибо Chong_Kwan!
> 
> Убедился в правильности ваших слов на практике.
> Проснувшись утром с головной болью и с удивлением обнаружил, что бутылки вокруг действительно изначально пусты.


Володя, изначальная пустота - это заблуждение, или причина.

А вот что не имеет причины, скажи?

----------


## Вао

> Володя, изначальная пустота - это заблуждение, или причина.
> 
> А вот что не имеет причины, скажи?


Мне больше нравиться говорить не изначальная пустота, а изначальная чистота. Так вот изначальная чистота вне заблуждения и вне причины.

----------


## Good

Вне - это где?
Это не в том месте, где внутри, что ли?
Что послужило причиной  написать "изначальная чистота вне заблуждения и вне причины"?

----------


## Good

То, что не имеет причины, это "НЕ ЗНАЮ".
Досточтимый Сеунг Сан понимал это "не знаю", и обучая своих учеников, советовал держаться во что бы то ни стало его - этого "не знаю".
И тогда, та изначальная чистота, о которой вы говорите, родится в нас.

P.s. А бутылки всё ж изначально пусты. :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> И тогда, та изначальная чистота, о которой вы говорите, родится в нас.


Изначальная чистота не может родиться в нас. Потому что она нас никогда не покидала и не покинет.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Good

> Изначальная чистота не может родиться в нас. Потому что она нас никогда не покидала и не покинет.


Скажите тогда, почему есть практики, становление на путь, учителя и ученики, совершенная премудрость?

----------


## Алекс М

Вот это один из бессмысленных разговоров. Ибо только запутаетесь в лабиринтах слов

----------


## Good

> Пробуждённый сказал:
> — Непревзойдённое всепробуждение не достигается ни по причине, ни беспричинно. Почему? Потому что мир непостижимого открывается ни по причине, ни беспричинно.


Проповедь Манджушри о Совершенной Премудрости.

----------


## Вао

> Вот это один из бессмысленных разговоров. Ибо только запутаетесь в лабиринтах слов


А вот и нет. Может кто-то и запутается, то только не мы.  :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> Сообщение от Вао Цзы:
> Изначальная чистота не может родиться в нас. Потому что она нас никогда не покидала и не покинет.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Скажите тогда, почему есть практики, становление на путь, учителя и ученики, совершенная премудрость?


Сотни лет назад эти вопросы волновали мирян и монахов не меньше. 

Как-то один монах спросил у Чжао Чжоу:
- Зачем Бодхидхарма пришел в Китай?
 ( Это вопрос о сущности передачи Учения Дзэн. Что мог передать первый патриарх своим ученикам, то чего у них не было бы изначально? И зачем чего-то достигать, если мы уже изначально чисты. Зачем спасать живые существа, если они уже спасены? Получается, что в учение Патриархов  нет смысла?)
На этот сложный вопрос прозвучал ответ Чжао Чжоу:
-Кипарис во дворе.
Монах при этом испытал Просветление, благодарно поклонился мастеру и удалился.

----------


## Good

> Сотни лет назад эти вопросы волновали мирян и монахов не меньше. 
> 
> На этот сложный вопрос прозвучал ответ Чжао Чжоу:
> -Кипарис во дворе.
> Монах при этом испытал Просветление, благодарно поклонился мастеру и удалился.





> Не цепляться за Истину Пробуждённого и не отвергать истины обычных людей. Почему? Потому что и Истина Пробуждённого, и истины обычных людей равно несут качество пустоты, в которой нет ничего, за что можно цепляться или что отвергать.


 (с)

Зы: И всё таки бутылки изначально пусты. :Smilie:

----------


## Gonzo

Здравствуйте.

А почему Вы ограничиваете себя только указанной Вами техникой работы с коанами или формами? Это требование традиции? То, что Вы указали всего лишь первая часть из четырех возможностей использования коана. Это какое-то ограничение связанное со ступенями Вашей традиции или школы? Причем Вы говорите о чисто внешней, механической, прошу прощения за термин, стороне действия. Но это же инструмент. А следствие того, что Вы его использовали...
Ну, есть гвоздь. Это - коан, например. Есть молоток. Это дыхательная техника или правильное сидение, авторитет наставника, школы или все вместе. А результат? Что Вы осознали в результате той помощи, той формы, которую создал коан? Это очень интересно.

Чтобы ответить на вопрос помещенный в самом начале...
Я практически не использую коаны. Мне это не нужно. Хотя считаю это очень умело созданным инструментом. Пользоваться же можно любым явлением, событием или формой. В т.ч. созданной для конкретной цели. Ну, проблему какую-то решить, быстро в чем-то разобраться. Не прибегая к перебору вариантов и возможных последствий. Или узнать то, что нежелательно выяснять стандартными житейскими способами.

И все же... Вот Вы концентрируетесь, или как это Вы называете. А дальше?
Пытаетесь понять? А что? Какую технику Вы используете дальше? Потом, не все коаны подходят именно Вам, именно в данное время. Я думаю, что есть и бесполезные, т.к. созданы для конкретного человека, в конкретной ситуации.

Счастливо.

----------


## Вао

> А почему Вы ограничиваете себя только указанной Вами техникой работы с коанами или формами? Это требование традиции?


Не понял. На основании чего вы решили, что мы ограничиваемся двумя видами  практик? Мир Чань многолик и многообразен. Например, есть практика "молчаливого озарения", практика  решения хваду (коанов), а также используется практика повторения мантр, есть школа сутры. Наверно есть ещё что-то, о чем я не знаю.

----------


## Алекс М

Лучше одну практику выполнять часто и правильно, чем много но плохо. А вообе,все буддийские практики похоже, на мой взгляд. Они все обращают внимание на вас самих. Но мне,например, тяжело визуализировать изображение, а хваду - очень даже.

----------


## Gonzo

Извините, я неудачно подобрал слова.
Мне хотелось узнать, чем, для Вас, реализовалась практика использования коанов, например. Есть ли хоть какой-то результат. И какого результата Вы искали.




> Лучше одну практику выполнять часто и правильно, чем много но плохо.


А если Вы, именно Вы, ошибаетесь и данная практика, именно Вам, не годится.
Правильность исполнения здесь не имеет значения. Ведь тогда и нужно использовать разные подходы, чтобы раскачать "Ваше упрямство". Я никак Вас не критикую и т.п. И в мыслях нет  :Smilie: 

Пожалуйста, Вао Цзы, Алекс М, расскажите подробнее о Вашей практике использования коанов и хваду. Очень интересно узнать о Вашем личном опыте. Если это удобно для Вас. Я не настаиваю.

----------


## OOO

> И все же... Вот Вы концентрируетесь, или как это Вы называете. А дальше?
> Пытаетесь понять? А что? Какую технику Вы используете дальше? Потом, не все коаны подходят именно Вам, именно в данное время. Я думаю, что есть и бесполезные, т.к. созданы для конкретного человека, в конкретной ситуации.


Именно вам подходят те коаны которые вы совершенно не понимаете,которые ставят ваш ум в тупик,именно на этом тупике нужно сосредоточится.

Например: Кто тот кто повторяет имя Будды?

----------


## Gonzo

Замечательно! Спасибо  "ooo".
Это очень интересно. Вот с такой позиции...
Замечательно!
Спасибо Вам.

Добавил чуть позже...
"OOO", расскажите, на удобном для Вас примере, Вашу практику хваду.
Если Вас это не затруднит.

----------


## woltang

...в практике коанов очень важно  проверять дорогу ( в том ли направлении движешься) посещая всё же Дзен Мастеров (который уже не редкость в России), которые и нужный коан дадут и работе с коаном научат, и осознание результатов проверит....

----------


## Алекс М

На мой взгляд - в принципе большая часть медитативных практик есть сосредоточение. По сути дела на самом себе. Ибо ноги ноют, мысли голову будоражут и т.д. Но мне,например, - даже 5 мин сосредоточения, позволяют в первую очередь очень хорошо себя чувствовать на следующий день. Поэтому, буддизм для меня очевиден, ибо можно получить немедленные результаты. (Кстати и в жизни полезные). Ну, а уж если пару часов посидишь, то потом как из бани выходишь. Очень хорошо себя чувствуешь.
Я пробовал визуализировать Будду - мне тажело. Считал дыхания - хорошая практика, но несколько нудная, практикуя хваду -пытаешься понять, в первую очередь: где ты, когда у тебя в голове нет мыслей. Сложно выразить точнее - очень интересно, на самом деле. " Я не могу найти свой ум" - вот что вызывает удивление.
Конечно, может где-то в Тибете -есть какие-то практики, попрактиковав которые, я могу за 5 минут стать Буддой. Но, мне о них ничего не известно, поэтому, выбирая практику я руководствовался интуицией и учителем, который дал мне коан. Кстати, я еще мантру читаю иногда.

----------


## woltang

/// Считал дыхания - хорошая практика, но несколько нудная,///
 ....   преодолев скуку как раз и найдете самое интересное.  попробуйте. не поддавайтесь на уловки ума. и ещё : кто испытывает скуку?

----------


## Gonzo

Здравствуйте.

Я и говорил о том, что одной *концентрации* недостаточно.
Ну, например, Вы уcтроились так, чтобы Вам, по возможности, ничто не мешало.
Разобрались с температурой и мышцами. Устроили дыхание, устроили зрение, разобрались со слухом.
Выбрали объект или отказались от объекта.

- Концентрируетесь. Упорно и твердо придерживаясь выбранной цели. Двигаясь к осознанию того, что выбрали.
- Если все удалось, а это нетрудно... Начинаете медитировать и постепенно увлекаетесь, тем, что выбрали. Это чуть сложнее и здесь уже можно остановиться, если этого достаточно. для Вашей цели.
- Поскольку Вы увлекаетесь всё больше и больше - дело идет к потоку, к "реке", к самадхи. ( Я не "натуральный" буддист, потому специального термина могу не знать. Мне это не надо. ) Следование потоку - поразительный, чудесный инструмент, который дает ответы на массу "вопросов". Или чудесен сам по себе. Если цели никакой не ставилось. Или Вы увлеклись и созерцаете. Вы начинаете наблюдать разнообразные интересные аспекты того, что Вы изучаете. На этом можно и остановиться, если этого Вам достаточно.
- Если Вы продолжите процесс, то потока Вам станет мало и Вы ощутите ( поймете ) то, что Вы выбрали, как если бы Вы стали этим. Начнете ощущать объект, явление, пространство, свойство(а) того, что Вы выбрали для своей цели. Это уже - погружение, самьяма ( Или примените тот термин, который считаете наиболее правильным. )

Так вот, последнее, и является достойным, можно сказать "окончательным"  результатом тренировки, например. Думаю, что одной лишь концентрации мало. Видите, сколько еще возможностей впереди. Потому я и спросил, почему нужно ограничиваться одним, а не выполнять все до конца.

Разумеется процесс можно и нужно не делить на составляющие а "увлекаться" сразу. Но, почему бы не разделить, прорабатывая участки.
Потом...
Иногда нужно что-то одно. Так, иногда нужно разговаривать в процессе или двигаться, или реагировать на обстановку вокруг. Хорошо когда есть время и место. А когда его нет? Я не монах. И у меня есть "мирские" обязанности.
Вот почему меня так заинтересовала конкретная практика коанов, например.
"ООО", спасибо Вам еще раз. Указанный Вами текст, я решил с нескольких позиций. Но подходить к такой проблеме с точки зрения "тупика" мне в новинку и потому, я очень рад новому опыту.

Счастливо.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Не понял. На основании чего вы решили, что мы ограничиваемся двумя видами  практик? Мир Чань многолик и многообразен.


Это точно! Есть еще практика мытья посуды, к примеру. Или практика покраски забора. Тут много всяких аспектов есть. Практика подметания двора зарекомендовала себя неплохо.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Разумеется процесс можно и нужно не делить на составляющие а "увлекаться" сразу. Но, почему бы не разделить, прорабатывая участки.


Как так? Вы говорите, что "можно и нужно НЕ делить на составляющие", а потом говорите, что почему-бы и не разделить?  :Smilie:  Так все таки - разделить или не делить? Нужно что-то одно!

----------


## Gonzo

*Pestroy*, а зачем искусственно ограничиваться?

- Я разбираю флэшку, с целью посмотреть номер платы, мне требуется только концентрация. Но максимум её, т.к. флэшку жалко. Углубляться тут - лишнее. 
- Я смотрю несколько однотипных книг, технических. Какую выбрать? Тут нужна к концентрации - медитация. Активная, чтоб без ошибок, т.к. дорого ошибка встанет.
- Я слежу за погодой. Мне интересна вся картина. Тут надо "поплыть". Ощущения от общей картины происходящего самые фантастические. Плюс тренировка. Но доводить дело до самьяма не стоит. Это ( ИМХО ) - опасно. Мало войти в "речку", надо еще суметь "выйти".
- Я несу немало чужих денег. Это известно в округе, ну, кому это надо знать. Мне требуется в подъезд зайти. Нехороший подъезд. Вот тут я уж прочувствую весь его! Все тонкости "колебаний". Т.к. слух, обоняние и зрение опаздают. Тут требуется "подъездом стать" и грязь ощутить, и кота под батареей. И если не нравится, то спутника подождать.

А обычно, "на прикосновениях", делить на части не нужно. "Вошел" в проблему - "вышел". Я использую тренировки непосредственно в быту. Потому и не могу себя назвать "натуральным" последователем традиции чань / зен. 

Относительно того хорошо это или плохо - "в быту"? Это к Вашему наставнику. Недостатки у такого способа есть. Но мне нужно именно так.

Счастливо.

----------


## Алекс М

А у меня было ощущение, что речь идет о чем-то вроде точки. Вы можете видеть вси картину, но требуется сосредоточится на точке. Кстати, никто не знает, что такое точка.

----------


## Gonzo

Истинно !!! Никто не знает...  :Smilie:

----------


## woltang

Gonzo! так вы ,как  вас послушать, - экстрасенс!  :Smilie:

----------


## OOO

> "OOO", расскажите, на удобном для Вас примере, Вашу практику хваду.
> Если Вас это не затруднит.


Я начал с простого коана - МУ(ничто). Просто повторяя - му му му - я однажды обратил внимание не на "звуки му" а на промежутки между ними.
Но вообще то я  использую практику осознавания дыхания,везде в любых ситуациях,по мере возможности.Отлично работающая практика.

----------


## Ersh

А Му это по-моему не коан. Это практика из Сото. По крайней мере так, как Вы ее описываете. Коан Му это про собаку.

----------


## OOO

> Но подходить к такой проблеме с точки зрения "тупика" мне в новинку и потому, я очень рад новому опыту.


Тупик это как  бетонный столб стоящий в чистом поле и ты как бык упираешься в него рогами.Но потом это надоедает,кругом солнышко светит,птички поют....нагулявшись в поле опять видишь столб и думаешь - А какого...он ту стоит... !? )

----------


## OOO

> А Му это по-моему не коан. Это практика из Сото. По крайней мере так, как Вы ее описываете. Коан Му это про собаку.


Вообще то в литературе "му" описывается как  коан, но в принципе это вопрос риторический.

----------


## Gonzo

Для *woltang*... Нет, не экстрасенс, не экстрамент, не колдун и проч.  :Smilie: 
Для *OOO*... Cпасибо. Я понял. Я делаю иначе, но смысл один. Мне понравилось определение пригодности коана для конкретного человека. Очень Вам благодарен.

----------


## Ersh

> Вообще то в литературе "му" описывается как  коан, но в принципе это вопрос риторический.


Согласен. Я просто в силу своего направления наверное не обращал внимания. Могу ошибаться :Smilie:

----------


## woltang

на сколько я знаю различия сото-дзен от Кван ум как раз в том, что в Кван Ум используется порядка 1700 коанов, а в сото-дзен всего около 10 (если не ошибаюсь). СамыЙ первыЙ коан " имеет ли собака природу Будды?" -" Му", что значит нет,даётся на несколько лет.  пока му не станет му  :Smilie: ))))

----------


## Won Soeng

Чистый вкус
Свежей воды из чашки
Уже протух

О каких колебаниях и вибрациях речь?  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (21.11.2019)

----------


## Вао

> Я начал с простого коана - МУ(ничто). Просто повторяя - му му му - я однажды обратил внимание не на "звуки му" а на промежутки между ними.


Вы наверно практикуете японский Дзэн. Именно Мастер Хакуин ввел практику разрешения коанов начиная с более простого к более сложному. 
А вот в Корее даётся только один коан. И адепт его практикует  пока не обретёт окончательное Просветление.

----------


## Gonzo

> Вы наверно практикуете японский Дзэн. Именно Мастер Хакуин ввел практику разрешения коанов начиная с более простого к более сложному.


Я вмешаюсь? Это естественно. Японцы стремятся, скорее стремились, всё систематизировать. Они это делают прежде всего для себя, так, что им виднее. Я вижу недостаток такого подхода. Нельзя же предусмотреть все тонкости и перемены. Но, повторюсь, разрабатывая методику, они опираются на свои потребности. И если они достигают успеха, значит они правы.



> А вот в Корее даётся только один коан. И адепт его практикует  пока не обретёт окончательное Просветление.


Приведите пример, если Вас не затруднит. Очень интересно!

----------


## Вао

> Я вмешаюсь? Это естественно. Японцы стремятся, скорее стремились, всё систематизировать. Они это делают прежде всего для себя, так, что им виднее. Я вижу недостаток такого подхода. Нельзя же предусмотреть все тонкости и перемены. Но, повторюсь, разрабатывая методику, они опираются на свои потребности. И если они достигают успеха, значит они правы.


Перечитал свое сообщение и не увидел в нем критику японского Дзэн. Просто я обратил ваше внимание на различия в практике коанов в Корее и Японии. Не дорос я ещё, что-бы критиковать Мастера Хакуина.  :Big Grin:  




> Приведите пример, если Вас не затруднит. Очень интересно!


Не понял, какой пример? Вам нужны ссылки на корейскую литературу по Дзэн?

----------


## Lara

Обладает ли собака природой будды? 

Тот, кто скажет да - будет съеден. Кто скажет нет - родится собакой.
Кто промолчит - онемеет, тот кто скажет что ответа не существует - откусит себе язык. 

Так обладает ли собака природой будды? Му! :Cool:

----------


## Вао

> Обладает ли собака природой будды? 
> 
> Тот, кто скажет да - будет съеден. Кто скажет нет - родится собакой.
> Кто промолчит - онемеет, тот кто скажет что ответа не существует - откусит себе язык. 
> 
> Так обладает ли собака природой будды? Му!


Не говорю "да", не говорю "нет", не молчу, ответ на коан существует.
Сайленс я разгадал коан  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lara

Ушёл кипарис  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Алекс М

Самый простой коан - кто я? Я вот сижу и пытаюсь понять: я не мои  мысли, не ощущение боли в ногах, не то что я вижу ... Какой я формы? Какого цвета?

----------


## Вао

> Самый простой коан - кто я? Я вот сижу и пытаюсь понять: я не мои  мысли, не ощущение боли в ногах, не то что я вижу ... Какой я формы? Какого цвета?


Вот уважаемая Сайленс возьмется за ваш коан тогда, и посмотрим, на сколько он прост.  :Smilie:

----------


## OOO

> Вы наверно практикуете японский Дзэн. Именно Мастер Хакуин ввел практику разрешения коанов начиная с более простого к более сложному.


Дзен в Японию принёс китайский мастер Линь Ци (Риндзай) его метод заключается в том что бы жить своей обычной повседневной жизнью НО ОСОЗНАННО.На мой взгляд это самая правильная практика,всё остальное это игры ума.Можно конечно позволить уму поигратся но опять же ОСОЗНАННО(ребёнок требует тщательного присмотра!).
Решение коанов, по моему мнению, не основной метод а вспомогательный.

----------


## OOO

> Обладает ли собака природой будды?


Собака обладает природой будды,но ей нужно искать пищу.Нет времени на всякие глупости.   :Smilie:

----------


## OOO

> Самый простой коан - кто я? Я вот сижу и пытаюсь понять: я не мои  мысли, не ощущение боли в ногах, не то что я вижу ... Какой я формы? Какого цвета?


Если повторять Я Я Я Я.... какое Я будет истинным?

----------


## Gonzo

*OOO*, все они будут истинными Я. Все они "проявление" одного и того же.

*Алекс М*, "сейчас, когда Вы..." - Вы, это Ваши мысли, то, что Вы видите, Ваша боль в ногах. Но у Вас нет формы. У Вас нет и цвета. Но, если Вы считаете, что у Вас есть..., то у Вас есть мысли, есть то, что Вы видите, есть боль в ногах.

Мне удалось это?  :Smilie:

----------


## Lara

> Вот уважаемая Сайленс возьмется за ваш коан тогда, и посмотрим, на сколько он прост.


Вао Цзы, немного не в тему, но всё же анекдот: 

Сидят два переводчика в Софии, переводят девятый том КК. 
- Слушай, что такое "blue scout" ? - говорит один. 
- Наверное, грустный пионер, - второй. 
- А может, все-таки голубой пионер ? 
- Не, пусть тогда будет голубой лазутчик!

----------


## woltang

\\\Самый простой коан - кто я? Я вот сижу и пытаюсь понять: я не мои мысли, не ощущение боли в ногах, не то что я вижу ... Какой я формы? Какого цвета?\\\
      Алекс, \не соглашусь с вами,что коан самый простой, :Smilie: \, обязательно постарайтесь попасть на ритрит с каким-нибудь Дзен Мастером и проверьте свои ответы.

----------


## Вао

> Вао Цзы, немного не в тему, но всё же анекдот: 
> 
> Сидят два переводчика в Софии, переводят девятый том КК. 
> - Слушай, что такое "blue scout" ? - говорит один. 
> - Наверное, грустный пионер, - второй. 
> - А может, все-таки голубой пионер ? 
> - Не, пусть тогда будет голубой лазутчик!


А может быть это переводится посиневший лазутчик. То есть помер и посинел.  :Smilie:   Или пьяный лазутчик.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Алекс М

Ну, если вам так стало интересно, то о своей практике я не могу сказать ничего нового, кроме того, что "полирование зеркала" наиболее точное выражение. Прочитал я, что один мастер сказал - что некоторые думают, что они - это то, где появляются мысли. И это не правильно - вы - то, когда нет мыслей. "Я мыслю" - сказал Декарт. На самомом деле это не верно. Мысли появляются сами собой. Более того, когда нет мыслей ввиде слов есть бессловесные желания. Например лень. Я не думаю : "Надоело сидеть" - просто образуется некий "сгусток сознания" не знаю, как объяснить. Этот сгусток на самом деле пустой. Осознаешь это - переходишь к другому сгустку.
Или вот, когда вас что-то раздражает. Не появляется мысль "Он бесит". А появляется ощущение, сосредотачиваешься на этом ощущении-понимаешь - оно пустое. Иллюзорное.

Вообщем трудно объяснить, да и не стоит наверно. Главное, что внимание направлено на самого себя. Появилась мысль - обращаешь на это внимание и т.д. Это можно объяснить только тому, кто сам сидел.

----------


## Lara

Разумеется Вао Цзы, переводов может быть много, ну например:

Голубой: кот, скот или скат,а может действительно синенький, который считает розовых слоников, или как в этом анекдоте про котов:

Взобрался котяра Кибальчиш на холм и орёт: Изме-енааа!!!
А котейка Плохиш сидит под холмом, есть печенье и варенье и мурлычет:
Даа, удивительна трава Силы - кого на измену, а кого и на голод пробирает!

----------


## Вао

> *OOO*, все они будут истинными Я. Все они "проявление" одного и того же.
> 
> *Алекс М*, "сейчас, когда Вы..." - Вы, это Ваши мысли, то, что Вы видите, Ваша боль в ногах. Но у Вас нет формы. У Вас нет и цвета. Но, если Вы считаете, что у Вас есть..., то у Вас есть мысли, есть то, что Вы видите, есть боль в ногах.
> 
> Мне удалось это?


Ваше понимание Дзэн выше всяких похвал.  :Smilie:   Вы, пожалуй, заслужили 30 ударов посохом Патриарха.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gonzo

> Ваше понимание Дзэн выше всяких похвал.   Вы, пожалуй, заслужили 30 ударов посохом Патриарха. :d


Смеялся...

----------


## OOO

> *OOO*, все они будут истинными Я. Все они "проявление" одного и того же.


На столько же насколько реальны вчерашние волны,вчерашнего Океана




> Ваше понимание Дзэн выше всяких похвал. Вы, пожалуй, заслужили 30 ударов посохом Патриарха.


Что поделаешь? Пока не сможешь отнять палку у патриарха придётся терпеть.  :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> Дзен в Японию принёс китайский мастер Линь Ци (Риндзай) его метод заключается в том что бы жить своей обычной повседневной жизнью НО ОСОЗНАННО.На мой взгляд это самая правильная практика,всё остальное это игры ума.Можно конечно позволить уму поигратся но опять же ОСОЗНАННО(ребёнок требует тщательного присмотра!).
> Решение коанов, по моему мнению, не основной метод а вспомогательный.


Вполне возможно, что на самом деле все наоборот. Именно практика осознания своей обычной повседневной  жизни способствует более эффективной работе с коаном. То есть практика осознания является вспомогательной.

----------


## OOO

> Вполне возможно, что на самом деле все наоборот ...


Нет, главное это осознанность! Её вкус и есть решение всех коанов.
Когда вы просто осознаёте настоящий момент времени не рассуждая о нём, вы -  будда, как только начинаете рассуждать, вы - омрачённое сознание.

Не думай о добре, не думай о зле в это самый момент времени который и есть ваше истинное лицо  (с)

----------


## Алекс М

Да, но муха тоже, наверно осознает настоящий момент. И уж наверняка не рассуждает. Что ж она теперь? Будда? Я встречал, у нескольких источников эту идею. 
Есть такая притча, когда Будду спросили а в чем суть вашей практики. Он ответил - ну мы седим, едим, ходим. Его опять спросили, а в чем суть. А Он сказал, что да - все сидят ходят едят. Но мы осознаем, что мы едим, пьем, ходим. Но коан есть мощнейшее средство для реализации такого осознания, как и впринципе медитация. Медитация ведь и есть осознание, только глубокое осознание достигаемое через сосредоточение: на предмете, на дыхании, на самом себе. И это сосредоточение и позволяет в обычной жизни быть осознанным, а осознанность позволяет практиковать.

----------


## Maks

> Да, но муха тоже, наверно осознает настоящий момент. И уж наверняка не рассуждает. Что ж она теперь? Будда? Я встречал, у нескольких источников эту идею.


Вроде считается, что муха лишена мыслей, но и осознанности тоже (хотя, это надо спрашивать у нее). Животные действуют в рамках клеше-инстинктов и замутненность сознания у них довольно высока. А если муха пребывает в глубокой осознанности на счет своей истинной сущности и природы вещей, то наверное она – будда.
Я слышал предостережение от безмыслия и своего рода транса без осознанности, что приводит к перерождению насекомым  :Smilie: .


На счет того, что главное, а что вспомогательное, то это каждому свое. Некоторым главное поддержание осознанности, другим работа с коаном, третьим чтение сутр, мантр, а четвертым поклоны.
Каждый выбирает то, что дает ему наилучший эффект. Ведь можно просидеть в медитации кучу времени, но ничего не высидеть, а только отсидеть. Тогда надо пробовать другие методы.

----------


## Алекс М

Да, мне кажется что в конце концов каждый выбирает для себя сам. Я попробовал разные медитации, но хваду мне кажется, мне наиболее подходит. И все.

----------


## OOO

> Да, мне кажется что в конце концов каждый выбирает для себя сам. Я попробовал разные медитации, но хваду мне кажется, мне наиболее подходит. И все.


У практики коанов есть такая особенность что ответ на них должен даватся мгновенно, без раздумий. Таким образом Мастера просто проверяли друг друга , задавали какой нибудь дурацкий вопрос и смотрели на реакцию ученика , задержка с ответом сразу же выдавала недостаток понимания (читай - осознанность). В состоянии полной осознанности все мысли и вопросы исчезают, если же появляется некто задающий вопрос , Мастер просто выражает своим ответом своё состояние , то что он осознаёт в данный момент - кипарис во дворе, берёзу в поле,  муху на потолке и т. д. 
Так что любой ответ на коан данный не своевременно считается не верным.

----------


## Вао

> У практики коанов есть такая особенность что ответ на них должен даватся мгновенно, без раздумий. Таким образом Мастера просто проверяли друг друга , задавали какой нибудь дурацкий вопрос и смотрели на реакцию ученика , задержка с ответом сразу же выдавала недостаток понимания (читай - осознанность). В состоянии полной осознанности все мысли и вопросы исчезают, если же появляется некто задающий вопрос , Мастер просто выражает своим ответом своё состояние , то что он осознаёт в данный момент - кипарис во дворе, берёзу в поле,  муху на потолке и т. д. 
> Так что любой ответ на коан данный не своевременно считается не верным.


Все верно Мастер задаёт дурацкий вопрос к примеру: « В чем смысл Чань?".
" Три мухи на столе." - мгновенно отвечает ученик. И ещё одним Буддой стало больше.  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   А лучше без лишних слов поставить себе ботинок на голову. Это вообще будет круто.  :Wink:

----------


## Вао

ООО а вы не пробовали рассказать о своем понимании коанов Мастеру Чань.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## OOO

> Все верно Мастер задаёт дурацкий вопрос к примеру: « В чем смысл Чань?".
> " Три мухи на столе." - мгновенно отвечает ученик. И ещё одним Буддой стало больше.


Больше чего..?




> А лучше без лишних слов поставить себе ботинок на голову. Это вообще будет круто.


Ставить надо два ботинка...хотя может быть можно и один? Пойду спрошу у Мастера Чань...   :Smilie:

----------


## Maks

> У практики коанов есть такая особенность что ответ на них должен даватся мгновенно, без раздумий. Таким образом Мастера просто проверяли друг друга , задавали какой нибудь дурацкий вопрос и смотрели на реакцию ученика , задержка с ответом сразу же выдавала недостаток понимания (читай - осознанность). В состоянии полной осознанности все мысли и вопросы исчезают, если же появляется некто задающий вопрос , Мастер просто выражает своим ответом своё состояние , то что он осознаёт в данный момент - кипарис во дворе, берёзу в поле,  муху на потолке и т. д. 
> Так что любой ответ на коан данный не своевременно считается не верным.


Я могу сделать программу, которая будет мгновенно выдавать случайные бессмысленные ответы на любой вопрос. Будет ли это свидетельствовать о наличии осознанности у компа (или программы)?

----------


## Алекс М

Вот вопрос наличия природы будды у компа весьма неоднозначен. ИМХО скоро будут такие компы, что медитировать начнут.

----------


## OOO

> Я могу сделать программу, которая будет мгновенно выдавать случайные бессмысленные ответы на любой вопрос. Будет ли это свидетельствовать о наличии осознанности у компа (или программы)?


А вы можете сделать программу которая кроме бессмысленных ответов могла бы выдавать и логичные ответы на  вопрос ? 
Мастера Чань ведь не всегда городили бессмыслицу, они могли и логично мыслить. 

Компьютер не может быть осознанным потому что программа не может выйти за рамки поставленных ей условий, она всегда должна их выполнять.

----------


## Вао

> А вы можете сделать программу которая кроме бессмысленных ответов могла бы выдавать и логичные ответы на  вопрос ? 
> Мастера Чань ведь не всегда городили бессмыслицу, они могли и логично мыслить. 
> 
> Компьютер не может быть осознанным потому что программа не может выйти за рамки поставленных ей условий, она всегда должна их выполнять.


Все немного проще и сложней. Понимаете коаны это не логика, не спонтанность и не бессмыслица. Коаны за пределами этих и других крайностей. 
Поэтому любой логический ответ будет неправильным. Спонтанный, нелогичный ответ, также ошибочен. Надо как-то извернуться и ответить, не прибегая к этим крайностям.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Алекс М

Давать нелогичные ответы - в этом есть своя логика.

----------


## woltang

Парни, чё маетесь? Идите к Дзен Мастеру( сейчас много возможностей встретиться с оным) на коановое интервью и все вопросы к нему.
Ведь лучше  всего приобрести личный опыт...

----------


## Won Soeng

Если в кадр телекамеры попадет телевизор, на который транслируется изображение с телекамеры, то картинка многократно повторится на все меньших и меньших телевизорах в кадре. Если постепенно увеличивать долю изображения телевизора в кадре, то во вложенных телевизорах будет все меньше деталей и все больше пустоты. Пока не останется ничего, кроме пустоты.
Так и с вопросом "Кто я". Если в момент вопрошания спросить себя "Кто задает вопрос?" появится среди множества мнений, идей и моделей кусочек растущей пустоты. Всякий коан - это удерживание этого удивительного состояния наблюдения за наблюдателем. 
Ответ на коан не нуждается ни в логике, ни в спонтанности. Тот кто знает вкус сахара не будет сомневаться в ответах, даже если каждый ответ недостаточно точен, и не поддастся уловкам и провокациям. Узнавание пустоты - такое же, как и узнавание вкуса сахара. 
Но узнавание пустоты это одновременно и начало пути и его завершение. Нет смысла обсуждать сахар, не попробовав его. Но так же нет смысла обсуждать сахар, зная его вкус. Коан это не спор о вкусах и не рассуждение о том, каким мог бы быть вкус. Коан это лишь диалог вроде
- Как тебе в Москве?
- В этот раз было холодно. 
- А в какой гостинице остановился?
- Да я у приятеля, в Алтуфьево жил

----------

Монферран (21.11.2019)

----------


## Maks

> Все немного проще и сложней. Понимаете коаны это не логика, не спонтанность и не бессмыслица. Коаны за пределами этих и других крайностей. 
> Поэтому любой логический ответ будет неправильным. Спонтанный, нелогичный ответ, также ошибочен. Надо как-то извернуться и ответить, не прибегая к этим крайностям.


Полностью согласен. Решение коана исходит из осознания природы реальности. И хлопок по полу мастера, постигшего природу реальности – это не то же самое, что просто спонтанный или инстинктивный бессмысленный хлопок по полу, или просто хлопок по полу, или запланированный хлопок по полу.
Бессмысленно и спонтанно хлопать по полу можно обучить и обезьяну, но при этом она не достигнет просветления.
И мы с вами никак не сможем определить стоит ли за этим хлопком глубокая осознанность природы реальности. Это, возможно, только под силу просветленным.

И не важно как решается тот или иной коан. Будет ли это ботинок на голове или что-то другое. Для тех, кто занимается коаном, решения коана – нет. Есть коан, есть вопрошание. И его надо решить. А не стучать по полу, ставить ботинки на голову или пытаться как-то по другому проявить спонтанность. Потому что не надо проявлять спонтанность, или свое понимание природы вещей, а надо решать коан – вопрос на который нет ответа. А если проявится ответ, то он не правильный. Потому что решение коана не в том, чтобы его решить.

----------


## Алекс М

Макс, ты все-таки злоупотребляешь зеленым чаем.

Весь этот мир -
Отраженное в зеркале марево теней.
Есть, но не скажешь что есть.
Нет, но не скажешь что нет.

----------


## woltang

Макс, вы пишите : "И не важно как решается тот или иной коан. Будет ли это ботинок на голове или что-то другое. Для тех, кто занимается коаном, решения коана – нет. Есть коан, есть вопрошание. И его надо решить. А не стучать по полу, ставить ботинки на голову или пытаться как-то по другому проявить спонтанность. Потому что не надо проявлять спонтанность, или свое понимание природы вещей, а надо решать коан – вопрос на который нет ответа. А если проявится ответ, то он не правильный. Потому что решение коана не в том, чтобы его решить." , но хочу вам возразить. 
         Существует несколько школ Дзен ,которые по разному используют метод коанов. Судя по вашим словам вы практикуете в школе, где даётся один коан и навсегда. Поправьте меня если я ошибаюсь. НО, например, в нашей школе, наш Учитедь Дае Соен СА Ним   применял методику, когда используется 1750 коанов и ученику их дается несколько в работу. Также он выделил 10 основных типов коанов. Есть его книга  про этот метод и как работать с коанами, построена как ответы учеников на коаны и комментарии ДЗен Мастер,называется" 10 ворот"вот цитата из предисловия.

     ////Сегодня количество традиционных коанов 1750. Из них Дае Соен Са Ним отобрал 10, назвав их Десятью Воротами, через которые он предлагает пройти своим ученикам. Эти Десять Ворот представляют собой различные категории коанов, которые встречаются в 1750.  Дае Соен Са Ним объясняет:
	”Есть множество коанов, но я отобрал эти 10. Многие коаны очень похожи. Те 10, которые я отобрал, различаются по своей природе и пред-ставляют собой различные категории коанов.
	Например, есть четыре вида коанов ”Как это”:
1. ”Как это”. Это коаны истинной пустоты, молчания, полной неподвижно-сти.
2. ”Стань как это”. Это коаны типа "КАТЦ ! "(крик), удар и тому подобное.
3.”Только как это”. Коаны, значение которых истинно — ”Когда приходит весна, трава растет сама собой”.
4. ~”Просто как это”. Это коаны, где простое делание является истиной: иди пей чай, помой свою посуду и так далее.
	Есть коаны ”противоположных вопросов”, где вопрос рассматривается как плохой или хороший. Есть коаны, которые учат ”от момента к моменту держать правильную ситуацию, правильное отношение и правиль-ную функцию”. Затем есть коаны, где вы не можете ничего сделать, кроме как сделать один единственный поступок, который и является ответом. Наконец, есть коаны, где вы ”просто делаете это”. Существуют коаны, называемые коанами ”последнего слова”, например, коан о посуде Док Сана. Коан о коте Нам Чеона учит ”от момента к моменту держаться Великой любви, Великого Сострадания и Великого Пути Бодхисаттвы”. Это коан ”любви”, который указывает на любовь без всяких условий. Это достижение любви. Коан о мыши очень прост, очень легок. Это коан ”субъективно как это”.\\\\

      В нашей школе, Макс, применяются коаны, на которые есть ответы и именно конкретные ответы. Например коан: " мышь ест кошачью еду, но кошачья миска разбита" Существует единственно правильный ответ на этот коан. ПРи чем все ученики рано или поздно приходят именно к этому ответу. Или коан про кота На Чеона - ТО же самое. Один ответ и он так точен ,что когда вы до него доходите сами - понятно,что нечего ни прибавить ни убавить. И т.д. НО иногда Дзен Мастер даёт ученику постоянный коан ,даже когда известен точный ответ,Великий Вопрос, который удерживается именно как практика для ума, как мантра или счет дыхания. Это может быть вопрос что такое Му ? когда известно что му- это нет, но почему Мастер сказал Му ,то есть нет,когда должен был сказать да. ИЛи вопрос: Что это ? Что это что вижу перед собой?( и вместо ответа трансцендентальная бездна  :Smilie: )  и т.д. ит.п. 
     так что  методик много и не всегда они согласуются между собой....

----------


## Maks

Согласен, что такой метод имеет место, но считаю, что только под контролем и при построении практики просветленным мастером дзен.
Потому что, если человек знает ответ на коан, и вдруг он просто убедил себя, что достиг его сам (т.е. ему показалось, что он постиг его суть) и повторил этот ответ, то это не является решением. И где защита от такого самообмана? Только действительный мастер дзен может определить. И тут все строится на вере в мастера. Просветленный ли мастер или нет.

И я не считаю, что Вы мне противоречите. Даже при ответе на коан, ответ которого уже есть, его же все-равно следует получить самостоятельно, что и должен проконтролировать мастер. А значит нельзя пытаться его сымитировать, надо абстрагироваться от известного ответа, не надо пытаться проявлять спонтанность и свое понимание сути вещей. Иначе это будет не ответ на коан а Ваше проявление спонтанности и понимания сути вещей.

----------


## Алекс М

А можно пример ответа на коан?

----------


## Won Soeng

Да уж, гадание на коанах к буддийской практике отношения не имеет  :Smilie: 
Забавно звучит "просветленный дзен-мастер"  :Wink:  

Что за мышонок
В миске расколотой
Ест сам себя?

----------

Монферран (21.11.2019)

----------


## Вао

> Существует несколько школ Дзен ,которые по разному используют метод коанов. Судя по вашим словам вы практикуете в школе, где даётся один коан и навсегда. Поправьте меня если я ошибаюсь. НО, например, в нашей школе, наш Учитедь Дае Соен СА Ним   применял методику, когда используется 1750 коанов и ученику их дается несколько в работу. Также он выделил 10 основных типов коанов. Есть его книга  про этот метод и как работать с коанами, построена как ответы учеников на коаны и комментарии ДЗен Мастер,называется" 10 ворот"вот цитата из предисловия.
> 
>      ////Сегодня количество традиционных коанов 1750. Из них Дае Соен Са Ним отобрал 10, назвав их Десятью Воротами, через которые он предлагает пройти своим ученикам. Эти Десять Ворот представляют собой различные категории коанов, которые встречаются в 1750.  Дае Соен Са Ним объясняет:
> 	”Есть множество коанов, но я отобрал эти 10. Многие коаны очень похожи. Те 10, которые я отобрал, различаются по своей природе и пред-ставляют собой различные категории коанов.
> 	Например, есть четыре вида коанов ”Как это”:
> 1. ”Как это”. Это коаны истинной пустоты, молчания, полной неподвижно-сти.
> 2. ”Стань как это”. Это коаны типа "КАТЦ ! "(крик), удар и тому подобное.
> 3.”Только как это”. Коаны, значение которых истинно — ”Когда приходит весна, трава растет сама собой”.
> 4. ~”Просто как это”. Это коаны, где простое делание является истиной: иди пей чай, помой свою посуду и так далее.
> 	Есть коаны ”противоположных вопросов”, где вопрос рассматривается как плохой или хороший. Есть коаны, которые учат ”от момента к моменту держать правильную ситуацию, правильное отношение и правиль-ную функцию”. Затем есть коаны, где вы не можете ничего сделать, кроме как сделать один единственный поступок, который и является ответом. Наконец, есть коаны, где вы ”просто делаете это”. Существуют коаны, называемые коанами ”последнего слова”, например, коан о посуде Док Сана. Коан о коте Нам Чеона учит ”от момента к моменту держаться Великой любви, Великого Сострадания и Великого Пути Бодхисаттвы”. Это коан ”любви”, который указывает на любовь без всяких условий. Это достижение любви. Коан о мыши очень прост, очень легок. Это коан ”субъективно как это”.\\\\


Похоже, что обычная медитация над коаном в вашей школе превращенна в сложный ритуал. Коаны неизьяснимы поэтому разбивка их на виды и подвиды не понятна. Конечно если обратить внимание на буковки, то вразных коанах они разные.  :Wink:  

Вот, что говорит по этому поводу СОН ЧОЛЬ СЫНИМ - патриарх  буддийского ордена Чоге.




> Есть проблемы и с коанами. Некоторые не имеют пред¬ставления о том что такое коан и все же стараются медитировать на нем. Для таких людей, как правило, нет больших проблем. Некоторые думают даже, что они способны мгновен¬но понять коан. Они думают, что им все доступно и рассуж¬дают, как знатоки своего предмета. Такие люди и есть боль¬шая проблема.
> Вы никогда по-настоящему не можете знать, что такое коан пока Око Мудрости или Око Сознания не откроется вам. Иными словами, пока вы не достигнете Просветления.

----------


## Won Soeng

Вао Цзы, Марина рассказывала о школе Кван Ум корейского ордена Чоге  :Smilie: 
"Учитель-основатель международной школы дзэн "Кван ум" — великий мастер дзэн Сунг Сан, 78ой патриарх своей линии передачи в ордене Чоге корейского буддизма".
Поэтому, относительно "обычной медитации над коаном" - нет необходимости изобретать. Достаточно получить наставление на докусане  :Smilie:  Никаких сложных ритуалов. Либо ответ на коан ясен, потому что очевидно, на что коан указывает, либо даже зная формальный ответ коан указывает лишь на "теоретическое" сопоставление.  Коаны - это лишь метод. Один и тот же дзен-мастер даст одному ученику один коан, другому ученику - ддругой. Что же удивительного в том, что дзенм-мастер может давать учение одному человеку разными коанами в разное время?  И что удивительного в том, что разные учителя говорят разные слова о коанах?
- Яблоко красное
- Но с желтым бочком
- Да и на нем зеленые прожилки
Слова могут меняться, но они либо указывают на одно конкретное яблоко, о котором идет речь, и тогда нет места для спора, а могут показать, что кто-то из собеседников яблоко выдумывает. Забавнее всего, когда яблоко фантазируют себе оба собеседника  :Smilie: 
Так учение Дзен-мастера Сеунг Сана и учение Дзен-мастера Сон Чоль Сынима - одно или разное? ;-)

----------

Монферран (21.11.2019)

----------


## woltang

Макс - , ну,не тупите,  :Smilie: ,  именно и только всегда обращаю и ваше внимание тоже, что нет смысла в разговорах о коанах - ( важна  и только!) практика общения по поводу коанов с Дзен Мастерами.  Тем более ,я привожу вам пример Школы Дзен, где более 15 просветленных Дзен Мастеров( глубоко просветленных  :Smilie: ).. то есть существует строгая система обучения  через практику коанов,поклонов, медитации и песнопений достижению  просветления (всех его трех видов) ,жесткая иерархия, и прямая передача Учения от Будды. понимаете?

Также вы пишите :\\\И я не считаю, что Вы мне противоречите.\\\ 

 Я Вам не противоречу,согласна. ВЫ противоречите, когда говорите ,что нет правильного ответа на коан и он в принципе (этот ответ) не возможен. обращаю ваше внимание, что возможен, и есть, по другим методикам.  :Smilie: 


 ВАо Цзы. Прекрасная цитата СОН ЧОль Сынима! НЕ забудьте её перечитывать перед написанием своих рассуждений о коанах.




 Алекс, поверьте, могу написать вам сотню другую ответов на коаны, (ответы прошли проверку у Дзен Мастеров). НО это не принесёт вам счастья. 
 ПОезжайте на ближайший ритрит с  Мастером. вкусите всё сами. Искренне, М.   (если хотите могу выслать вам книгу "10 ворот" скиньте ваш емайл на ПС.)

----------


## Алекс М

mae@santech.ru Я все равно не понимаю, какой может быть ответ на вопрос, например Как звучит хлопок одной ладонью.

----------


## Вао

> Макс - , ну,не тупите, ,  именно и только всегда обращаю и ваше внимание тоже, что нет смысла в разговорах о коанах - ( важна  и только!) практика общения по поводу коанов с Дзен Мастерами.  Тем более ,я привожу вам пример Школы Дзен, где более 15 просветленных Дзен Мастеров( глубоко просветленных ).. то есть существует строгая система обучения  через практику коанов,поклонов, медитации и песнопений достижению  просветления (всех его трех видов) ,жесткая иерархия, и прямая передача Учения от Будды. понимаете?


Вообще то Макс  практиковал чань в корейском монастыре год или полтора. Сколько Макс общался с мастерами чань мало, кто в России может похвалиться. И то, что он говорит по поводу практики коанов и по другим практикам  очень авторитетно.

----------


## Gonzo

*Алекс М*, гул будет, звук, в звуке исчезнут дхаммы, Вы увидите, как всё становится "рисованной" картинкой плоской, которая тоже распадется. Все дхаммы, как точечки, растворятся. Вроде, как пар на запотевшем стекле исчезает. Только выглядеть то, что Вы увидите будет не так. Скорее так, как выглядит ясное небо на востоке, до того как солнце появится. Есть и медитация такая, на утренний свет. Повторюсь. В этом коане ищется звук, гул, который Вас и "подхватит".

----------


## Вао

> ВАо Цзы. Прекрасная цитата СОН ЧОль Сынима! НЕ забудьте её перечитывать перед написанием своих рассуждений о коанах.


Марина я так и делаю.  :Smilie:  Когда у меня возникает сомнение, я перечитываю Мастера СОН ЧОЛЬ СЫНИМА. К сожалению, так и не смог прочитать его книгу полностью. Как-то больше читаю главы посвященные практике работы с коанами.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Won Soeng

> mae@santech.ru Я все равно не понимаю, какой может быть ответ на вопрос, например Как звучит хлопок одной ладонью.


Алекс, Вы подходите к коану с мотивацей, разделяющей "я", "не понимаю", "может быть", "ответ" и "вопрос". Это все равно что снова и снова открыать пустой чайник в надежде, что в нем уже появилась вода.
Если Вы хотите понять, проверяя варианты - это не практика коанов. 
Я уже много раз приводил аналогии, географическую или гастраномическую. Они, конечно половинчаты, если кто-то не был в Париже, то как бы он ни пользовался чужими словами - он не поймет, что же видели те, кто там был. Но есть другая половина. Париж - это форма. Если человек был в Жмеринке - он имеет знание Жмеринки. Если был в Костроме - имеет знание Костромы. Важны не Кострома, или Жмеринка. Важно знание, понимание разницы между отражением и описанием отражения.
Коаны указывают на феномены внутреннего созерцания созерцающим феноменов созерцания. Змея, которая ест сама себя. Мышь, которая ест кошкину еду из разбитой кошачей миски. Хлопок одной ладони. Как только в сосредоточении на созерцании сосредотачивающегося пройдет через полное отбрасываение всего, что не является сосредотачивающимся, становится очевидным, на ЧТО указывают ЭТИ коаны.

----------

Монферран (21.11.2019)

----------


## Алекс М

Нет, секунду, вы утверждаете, что в вашей традиции дается некий ответ на коан, который однако еще не есть просветление давшего. Более того этот ответ выражен в некой знаковой форме. Вот мне и интересно услышать такую форму. Я то считаю, что кто я пойму кто я, тогда я "стану буддой"

----------


## Won Soeng

Алекс, стать Буддой - это найти правильное указание на истинное "Я". Однако, это еще только самое начало практики. Если Вы проснулись, но дом обветшал, огород зарос сорняками, а у ограды кучи мусора - есть еще много работы. Если жизнь проста - то и работа проста. Удерживать сознание Будды из мгновения в мгновение и отслеживать кармические импульсы, способные омрачить и увлечь разделением - не сложно. Если жизнь насыщена разнообразными отношениями, обязательствами - сознание Будды подобно малышу, который видит все как есть, но не интересуется происходящим. Поддерживать сознание Будды и одновременно действовать в двойственном мире - следуовать Пути Бодхисаттвы - при недостаточной тренировке - все равно что ехать на велосипеде с квадратными колесами. Продолжение практики - укрепление бдительности и настойчивости происходит с помощью следующих коанов. Это как два разных зеркала. Одно небольшое, и небольшой тряпки достаточно, чтобы смахнуть пыль. Для огромной же зеркальной витрины нужно больше действий и больше внимания. Можно продолжать это делать той же самой маленькой тряпочкой. Удерживая один коан можно убрать всю пыль. Каждое отдельное озарение будет свидетельством, что этот участок зеркала уже чист. Множество коанов следует из величины зеркала. Ведь решается не коан, как головоломка - коан это инструмент. Можно и вовсе обходиться без коанов, удерживая высокое сосредоточение для успокоения метаний ума и очищения "я" от мыслей о "я". Ответ на коан - лишь свидетельство владения инструментом, а не признак аннутара самьяк самбодхи  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (21.11.2019)

----------


## Вао

> Алекс, стать Буддой - это найти правильное указание на истинное "Я". Однако, это еще только самое начало практики.


Вообще то Будде практика не нужна. Потому что достигать  ему уже нечего.  А все проблемы с обветшалым домом, сорняками, с удержанием сознания Будды, со следованием путем Бодхисаттвы. Это всё решается мгновенно и само собой при условии достижения окончательного Просветления.  Но если твое Пробуждение не окончательное, то тогда да какие, то сансарические проблемы останутся. В этом случае нужно продолжить практиковать свой коан до полного Просветления.

----------


## Won Soeng

Вао Цзы, кто такой "Будда"?  :Smilie:  Если слово "Будда" имеет точное указание на нерожденное, то как к нему прикладывается двойственное слово "нужна" или "не нужна"?  :Wink: 
Абсолютно точное знание, "как налить в чайник в воду" не исключает действия по наливанию. Просто исключает сомнения и размышления относительно этого действия, его причин или следствий. Однако, наливание  воды в чайник - не есть доказательство знания всех причин и следствий  :Smilie:  
Когда голоден - ешь, когда устал - спи.

----------


## Вао

> Вао Цзы, кто такой "Будда"?  Если слово "Будда" имеет точное указание на нерожденное, то как к нему прикладывается двойственное слово "нужна" или "не нужна"? 
> Абсолютно точное знание, "как налить в чайник в воду" не исключает действия по наливанию. Просто исключает сомнения и размышления относительно этого действия, его причин или следствий. Однако, наливание  воды в чайник - не есть доказательство знания всех причин и следствий  
> Когда голоден - ешь, когда устал - спи.


Будда это переводится как  Пробужденный. Почему слово "не нужно" вы назвали двойственным я непонимаю. А то, что Будде нечего достигать. Помоему это очевидно. Пробудившийся может продолжать медитировать и после пробуждения, но это уже не практика, а образ жизни.




> Однако, наливание  воды в чайник - не есть доказательство знания всех причин и следствий


Не уверен, что правильно понимаю вашу поэтическую форму изложения. Просветление это не знание всех причин и следствий, а нечто другое. 

З/Ы/ Поймите я не отрицаю ваш метод работы с коанами. Просветление можно достичь разными путями.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А то, что Будде нечего достигать. Помоему это очевидно. Пробудившийся может продолжать медитировать и после пробуждения, но это уже не практика, а образ жизни.


Вао Цзы, Вы можете ответить, ЧТО пробуждается, и ЧТО медитирует?
Медитация ничего не делает для Будды. Она лишь инструмент отбрасывания всего, что не есть Будда. 
Вот представьте себе, что Вы не знаете, на что указывает термин "рука". Вы читаете, на руке есть пять пальцев. Вы смотрите, что имеет пять пальцев. Потом Вы читаете, что на руке есть родинка. Вы начинаете искать родинку. Потом Вы читаете, что рука - это не нога. Вы начинаете искать, что же такое нога. И находите, что у ноги есть пятка, а у руки ее нет. Вы начинаете искать, что такое пятка. Потом кто-то показывает Вам пальцем на руку, и Вы "знаете", что такое рука, можете указать так же как показали Вам. Но тут приходит кто-то другой и на вопрос "Что такое рука" - просто протягивает Вам свою руку. И Вы снова "не знаете" - кто прав? 
Но когда Вы знаете "руку", Вам нет необходимости о ней рассуждать.

----------

Монферран (21.11.2019)

----------


## OOO

По моему всё слишком усложняете.
Лучший коан из всех которые я слышал: - Опишите словами тишину.

----------


## Won Soeng

ООО, Розовый напильник летит на пенсию. Вы можете проверить этот ответ? ;-)

Да, если воспринимать коан только как ловушку для ума - действительно подобные коаны великолепны. Но дать на них ответ может и тот, кто еще не осознал, что ум - это лишь одна из частей, которые связаны с "я", наравне с руками, ногами, глазами, ушами, сердцем и кишечником. Ваш коан хорош для практики, но плох для освобождения от иллюзий интеллектуальных ответов. 
А вот коан про хлопок одной ладони, или про мышь, которая ест кошкину еду, а кошачья миска разбита - они подходят и как инструмент для освобождения от "тисков" размышлений, и как проверка постижения "я". Тут нет никакого усложнения, просто есть форма учения, которая напротив, упрощает обучение. Но это все имеет смысл только в рамках общения конкретного учителя и конкретного ученика. Обобщенно говорить "усложнение" или "упрощение" - это все равно что попытаться описать цветущий сад только одним преобладающим цветом.

----------

Монферран (21.11.2019)

----------


## OOO

> ООО, Розовый напильник летит на пенсию. Вы можете проверить этот ответ? ;-)


Да пусть себе летит, сезон у них... )




> А вот коан про хлопок одной ладони, или про мышь, которая ест кошкину еду, а кошачья миска разбита - они подходят и как инструмент для освобождения от "тисков" размышлений, и как проверка постижения "я". Тут нет никакого усложнения, просто есть форма учения, которая напротив, упрощает обучение.


Я в своё время решая коан про хлопок одной ладонью нагородил целую теорию про -ультра и -инфра звуки. Концептуализм везде может найти лазейку. Уму кажется что избавится от звуков он может только найдя какие то другие, правильные звуки.
Другое дело тишина. Как вы её опишите? Она не может быть тихой или громкой, большой или маленькой, белой или чёрной, холодной или горячей. Вы можете стать ею, почувствовать её но не можете сказать о ней не слова.Само слово "тишина" это не тишина - это звук обозначающий тишину.

----------


## Won Soeng

ООО, если Вы одно с этой тишиной - любое описание правильное. Если Вы размышляете об описании - значит Вы не одно с тишиной и любое описание неправильное. Любой коан ни плох, ни хорош, ни труден, ни сложен, это все определения из ума. Иначе говоря - Вы привязаны к тишине!  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (21.11.2019)

----------


## woltang

Вообще то Макс практиковал чань в корейском монастыре год или полтора. Сколько Макс общался с мастерами чань мало, кто в России может похвалиться. И то, что он говорит по поводу практики коанов и по другим практикам очень авторитетно.
__________________
   ВАо Цзы, вы меня насмешили, ей богу, да будь у Макса, хоть Инка - по его словам и ответ. Дзен означает ясность. Встретишь Будду - убей Будду. ВЫ всё ещё думаете ,что это шутки и спонтанность?  :Smilie: )))  И практика Дзен означает ясность ума - а не  ПОХВАЛЬБА количеством  встреч и общения с ДЗен Мастерами, и тем более не  рефлексированием на темы Дзен.
 Зы. факт пребывания в каком месте сам по себе ничего не значит.Знаю Дзен Мастеров которые никогда , к примеру не выезжали из Штатов. В КОрее, кстати  встречала людей, которые сидят в Дзен Монастырях и по 10  и по 20 лет - и ни-че-го.   ОК?  :Smilie: 

\\\\Я все равно не понимаю, какой может быть ответ на вопрос, например Как звучит хлопок одной ладонь\\\
1. -done
2. Алекс -  стучите ладонью по полу.

----------


## OOO

> ООО, если Вы одно с этой тишиной - любое описание правильное. Если Вы размышляете об описании - значит Вы не одно с тишиной и любое описание неправильное. Любой коан ни плох, ни хорош, ни труден, ни сложен, это все определения из ума. Иначе говоря - Вы привязаны к тишине!


В том то и дело что звук не может привязатся к тишине т.к. при этом он просто исчезает. Нет того кто привязывается, нет того к чему можно привязатся. Тишина это просто безучастный наблюдатель, ей всё равно, есть звуки или нет их, приятные они или неприятные.

----------


## Банзай

Вообще то Макс практиковал чань в корейском монастыре год или полтора. Сколько Макс общался с мастерами чань мало, кто в России может похвалиться. И то, что он говорит по поводу практики коанов и по другим практикам очень авторитетно.
------------------------
Никому не в обиду, мужики, но вот эти слова могут быть очень опасными.

Марина, БТР, должен отметить, что соскучился по вашему обществу; очередной респект, однако, к чему это все? -)
Усилием воли заставил себя дочитать трэд до этого момента и так и не понял, то ли отупел напрочь, то ли разговор ниочем.
Один человек сидит, другой человек разговаривает, у кого больше волос на лобке? ;-)

Гена, брат, о чем они вообще?!

----------


## woltang

Тимочка,  :Smilie:  , ответ прост, и ты уже его знаешь,.... more suffering is nessery....
  тогда 100% становятся 100% , не 50, не 98,5%, а только и именно  100%, ни прибавить, ни убавить. 

ЗЫ, сколько волос на лобке? - может стать хорошим, кстати, коаном для тебя,  :Smilie: .

----------


## Банзай

Accept -)
Займусь пересчетом немедленно -)

По поводу же страдания позволь напомнить тебе старый добрый еврейский анекдот. 
"Евреи за будду" не возражают? -)

----------


## woltang

:Smilie: ))))

----------


## Lara

Банзай,

Нуу... за всё общество говорить не cтану, но яко один из членов лишь замечу, шо уже имела щастие проверить сей дивный анекдотец на собсной шкуре - благо равви хороший попался. Весьма помогло-c  :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Вот вопрос наличия природы будды у компа весьма неоднозначен. ИМХО скоро будут такие компы, что медитировать начнут.


да компы-то, давно медитируют, это тут всё болтают! еще не хватало появления личности у компов, которым придется медитировать  :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Нет, секунду, вы утверждаете, что в вашей традиции дается некий ответ на коан, который однако еще не есть просветление давшего. Более того этот ответ выражен в некой знаковой форме. Вот мне и интересно услышать такую форму. Я то считаю, что кто я пойму кто я, тогда я "стану буддой"


Ответ на коан, если он и есть, то это только отражение понимания. Прочитав ответ понимания не достигнешь. Ну что даст вам фотография моря? Шум волн и запах водорослей выброшенных на берег? Холодный утренний песок на котором вы стоите босиком? Ракушку застрявшую между пальцами, когда вы выбирались на берег? Если вы там не были сами - Нет  :Smilie:  Просто любопытный ум насытится тягой к информации и все.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Я могу сделать программу, которая будет мгновенно выдавать случайные бессмысленные ответы на любой вопрос. Будет ли это свидетельствовать о наличии осознанности у компа (или программы)?


"случайно" - у компьютера это иллюзия, это, надеюсь, ясно. Набор бессмыслицы у вас ограничен. Вы не правы уже чисто математически  :Smilie:  А сможете вы сделать такую программу, которая по предьявлению ей  фотографии автомобиля, распознавать, марку автомобиля? Фотографии любого вида и качества? На фоне леса, или только силуэт? 

Дзэн очень точная наука  :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> Макс - , ну,не тупите, ,  *именно и только всегда обращаю и ваше внимание тоже, что нет смысла в разговорах о коанах - ( важна  и только!) практика общения по поводу коанов с Дзен Мастерами*.  Тем более ,я привожу вам пример Школы Дзен, где более 15 просветленных Дзен Мастеров( глубоко просветленных ).. то есть существует строгая система обучения  через практику коанов,поклонов, медитации и песнопений достижению  просветления (всех его трех видов) ,жесткая иерархия, и прямая передача Учения от Будды. понимаете?





> ВАо Цзы, вы меня насмешили, ей богу, да будь у Макса, хоть Инка - по его словам и ответ. Дзен означает ясность. Встретишь Будду - убей Будду. ВЫ всё ещё думаете ,что это шутки и спонтанность? ))) И практика Дзен означает ясность ума - а не ПОХВАЛЬБА количеством встреч и общения с ДЗен Мастерами, и тем более не рефлексированием на темы Дзен.


В первом сообщении вы написали о важности общения с Наставниками Чань. А во втором сообщении пишите обратное. Вы уж пожалуйста определитесь.   :Wink:   Хотя конечно начинающему практикующиму такие оплошности простительны. 
Насчет " Встретишь Будду - убей Будду" это высказывание означает - уважай Будду и своего Учителя, но не делай из них культ, для поклонения. А тот кто оскорбляет Будду, Учителей дхармы и других практикующих, тот с Дзен даже 
не соприкоснулся.



> ВЫ всё ещё думаете ,что это шутки и спонтанность


Да. Одна сполошная спонтанность и ничего больше.

----------


## Maks

> Забавно звучит "просветленный дзен-мастер"


По нынешним временам не очень забавно. (читайте через следующую цитату)






> Вообще то Макс практиковал чань в корейском монастыре год или полтора. Сколько Макс общался с мастерами чань мало, кто в России может похвалиться. И то, что он говорит по поводу практики коанов и по другим практикам очень авторитетно.


Не стоит преувеличивать. Полтора года – это слишком мало. Все мы начинающие. Даже Иль Чо Сыним, который уже более 10 лет в Корее, прошел конвон в Сонгван-са (а там самый мощный конвон, не многие выдерживают и все очень уважают тех, кто его прошел) и юрвон (куда вообще единицы берут) и то говорил, что чем больше он узнает о буддизме, тем больше он понимает на сколько мало знает. Так что нам всем до какого-нибудь авторитета еще копать и копать.





> \\\\Я все равно не понимаю, какой может быть ответ на вопрос, например Как звучит хлопок одной ладонь\\\
> 1. -done
> 2. Алекс - стучите ладонью по полу.


Хотя я могу и ошибаться на счет, что мы все начинающие. Вот woltang, похоже, действительно мастер дзен! Не так ли? Ведь "нет смысла в разговорах о коанах - ( важна и только!) практика общения по поводу коанов с Дзен Мастерами.". Так что, если  woltang не мастер дзен, то вряд ли бы стоило давать такие советы.
А то Алекс действительно может постучать по полу и решить, что он постиг суть коана. Но не будет ли это заблуждением?





> Я Вам не противоречу,согласна. ВЫ противоречите, когда говорите ,что нет правильного ответа на коан и он в принципе (этот ответ) не возможен. обращаю ваше внимание, что возможен, и есть, по другим методикам.


Когда вы работаете с коаном и памятуете о правильном ответе, то ум будет соскальзывать на этот "правильный" ответ, он не будет его искать. Но в этот момент этот ответ не есть правильный. Надо его отбросить, даже если в итоге он обратно и получится, но получить его надо через в принципе невозможность получение какого-либо правильного ответа.
Ведь ценно в коане не найти ответ на поставленный вопрос. Найти ответ – это не значит решить. Решить – значит преодолеть умственное рассуждение, для этого и дается вопрос трудный для логического ответа, чтобы не дать уму повод ответить. Т.к. ответить надо не умом.

И вообще в принципе то, что вы говорите, как решение коана – это слово или действие, и для нас, не решивших этот коан – это слово или действие - не есть правильное решение,  для нас - это всего лишь умственная конструкция. Так что и в данный момент, если мы не находимся именно сейчас в состоянии решения коана (прозрения) правильного ответа нет, а есть лишь указки на правильный ответ.
Так же, как и если Алекс М постучит по полу, то вряд ли это будет означать, что он решил коан.
Причем, даже самом понятие "правильный ответ на коан" - умственное понятие и искать надо не его.

----------


## Вао

> Зы. факт пребывания в каком месте сам по себе ничего не значит.Знаю Дзен Мастеров которые никогда , к примеру не выезжали из Штатов. В КОрее, кстати  встречала людей, которые сидят в Дзен Монастырях и по 10  и по 20 лет - и ни-че-го.   ОК?


Теоретически вы конечно правы. А на практике нет. Согласитесь было бы странно, когда кто-то едет в Иран, чтобы изучить там Православие или в Японию чтобы изучить там Ислам.  :Smilie:

----------


## woltang

ВАо Цзы 156, 158  -    :Smilie: , вы очень много комбинируете . ..


\\\Хотя я могу и ошибаться на счет, что мы все начинающие. Вот woltang, похоже, действительно мастер дзен! Не так ли? \\

       Я не Дзен Мастер, Макс, это у вас сложилось ошибочное мнение.   Определенные наставления могу давать,с 2001 Senior  Dharma Teacher - но ничего специального не подумайте - это не высокий полет, :Smilie: 
  Держать ум начинающего очень хороший совет, не забудьте его лет через -дцать  :Smilie: 


 Дальше, Макс, вы пишите ( см. последние 2 абзаца в сообщ. 157) не пойми что ( страшнодело )   и очень раздражены. 
    Поэтому правильным действием будет   ничего   не  объяснять, чтобы не запуталось там у вас ещё больше.  Давайте замнём этот диспут для ясности, как говорят ...   ,честь победы могу вам отдать,если хотите.  :Smilie:  
                    Вспомните наставления вашего Мастера и медитируйте строго следуя его указаниям. Хорошо? Удачи. Всё получится!

 ЗЫ,, единственное ,  что интересно, уточните,Макс пожалуйста,  конвон   это практики 108 дней медитаций?

----------


## woltang

Уже выснила Макс, конвон - в переводе с корейского означает сад .   В монастыре  конвон означает курс лекций по изучению сутр.

----------


## Банзай

Когда вы работаете с коаном и памятуете о правильном ответе, то ум будет соскальзывать на этот "правильный" ответ, он не будет его искать. Но в этот момент этот ответ не есть правильный.
--------------------------------------------
Прошу прощения, не мне говорить о работе с коаном, но на вышеизложенное есть простой до блева контрдовод: если ум будет соскальзывать на "правильный" ответ, то несоскальзывающий ум будет подобен истукану.
Вобщем, это тоже своего рода комбинирование, имхо - что будет если я ..

Так же, как и если Алекс М постучит по полу, то вряд ли это будет означать, что он решил коан.
--------------------------------------------
Макс, но ведь никтоне говорил, что если Алекс постучит по полу, то он решит коан -))) это тоже комбинирование.

Согласитесь было бы странно, когда кто-то едет в Иран, чтобы изучить там Православие или в Японию чтобы изучить там Ислам. 
--------------------------------------------
Вао, миллионы дятлов умирают от голода, понимаешь?
Ми-лли-о-ны! А клювы сточены до шерсти ..
Братишка, у меня к тебе совет: расстегни последнюю пуговицу на рубашке, такое ощущение, что этот "правильный" буддизм доведет тебя до асфиксии ..

----------


## Maks

> Дальше, Макс, вы пишите ( см. последние 2 абзаца в сообщ. 157) не пойми что ( страшнодело ) и очень раздражены.


Извиняюсь, если показался раздраженным. Просто я прибегаю к категоричным высказываниям, чтобы лучше выразить идею. А так, всякие такие рассуждения – это же все игры ума. Головоломка. Чего тут раздражаться  :Smilie: ?
В этих 2х абзацах я пытался доказать, что нет противоречия и, что даже когда есть определенное решение коана, то его нет. 
Непонятно, что тут непонятно.  :Smilie: 




> В монастыре конвон означает курс лекций по изучению сутр.


Ну не то что курс лекций, а специальный институт монастыря. В конвоне не только сутры изучают, там много всяких практик и т.п. И курс обучения в конвоне -  4 года.





> Прошу прощения, не мне говорить о работе с коаном, но на вышеизложенное есть простой до блева контрдовод: если ум будет соскальзывать на "правильный" ответ, то несоскальзывающий ум будет подобен истукану.


Не. Принцип в том, чтобы войти в состояние вопрошания. И удерживать его. И через это вопрошание пробиться к неумственному восприятию. А если ответ уже есть, то ум вполне естественно будет скатываться к нему (потому что других ответов нет).

Например:  сколько будет 2+2? Для человека, который не знает математики – это коан.
Если известно, что 2+2=Ы, то вряд ли человек будет продолжать думать – сколько же будет 2+2?  Его ум легко выдает на этот вопрос ответ – Ы. Он не задерживается на вопросе. 2+2=Ы – что тут думать? Поэтому, возможно человек задумается, а почему 2+2=Ы? Это тоже коан, но уже другой, который опять не имеет ответа. Потому что ум входит в состояние вопрошания, когда он не видит ответа.
Поэтому, если человеку именно надо решить коан "сколько будет 2+2?", то ему надо забыть, что именно Ы. Даже, если на самом деле Ы. И даже  забыть, что такое 2 и +, и выключить калькулятор, чтобы ум не смог посчитать. И вот когда уму уже ничего не останется, как только непосредственно постичь – сколько будет 2+2, тогда и будет достигнуто нужное состояние.
Например, лично у меня вряд ли возникнет состояние вопрошания, если я буду знать правильный ответ.
Так что мне кажется, есть ли правильный ответ или нет, но все равно принцип решения сохраняется. 
Но, может, есть и другие принципы решения? Хотелось бы тогда их услышать.




> "правильный" буддизм доведет тебя до асфиксии


"неправильный" буддизм доведет до еще более плохого места.  :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> Братишка, у меня к тебе совет: расстегни последнюю пуговицу на рубашке, такое ощущение, что этот "правильный" буддизм доведет тебя до асфиксии ..


Весьма странно слышать такие слова от основного участника. То есть, по-вашему, искать правильный буддизм плохо? 
Ну, если для вас Дзэн это только считание волос на лобке или хлопанье ладошкой по полу? В этом случае общение нужно свернуть.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

З/Ы./ Хамить и грубо выражаться это ещё не признак постижение Чань. Если по грубости высказываний судить о постижении. То у нас пол страны насчитается знатоков чань.  :Wink:

----------


## Банзай

Например, лично у меня вряд ли возникнет состояние вопрошания, если я буду знать правильный ответ.
----------------------------------------------
Имхо, это ключевой момент.
Знать правильный ответ и быть им, наверное, все же разное -)

"неправильный" буддизм доведет до еще более плохого места. 
----------------------------------------------
Кабаки да бабы доведут до цугундера (с) -)
Спор то ниочем, старина, представители двух родственных школы дзэн обсуждают чужие методы .. я же вообще в стороне, у нас нет коанов и мои рассуждения по теме яйца выеденного не стоят, однако, Марина демонстрирует бОльшую гибкость ума.
Советую просто присмотреться к этому, ничего более.

Вао - Искать буддизм это вообще ни плохо и ни хорошо.
И в этом смысле твой пионерский задор хорошо понятен и прочувствован в свое время более чем плотно. Лет через 8 ты меня наверное поймешь, а пока просто в качестве совета - поменьше категоричности. И еще, не стоит говорить о практиках, которые тебе не известны, как, например, удар ладонью по полу.
Не знаешь ведь, зачем иронизировать?

Что же до лобка и растительности, что так отчего-то смутила, напомню, что дзэн дело веселое и по сути очень непринужденное, если смущает лексика или давит на кадык пуговицей, можно просто не читать.
Статус основного подарил бы тебе в виде известного значка -)

----------


## Ersh

К сожалению, администрация вынуждена читать все посты. Поэтому призываю участников не переступать известную черту.

----------


## Вао

> К сожалению, администрация вынуждена читать все посты. Поэтому призываю участников не переступать известную черту.


Этож какие стальные нервы нужно иметь, что-бы читать такое?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Банзай

А помните это?
Имхо, как раз в тему -)

Что случилось, почему кричат? 
Почему мой тренер завопил? 
Просто — восемь сорок результат, — 
Правда, за черту переступил. 
Ох, приходится до дна ее испить — 
Чашу с ядом вместо кубка я беру, — 
Стоит только за черту переступить — 
Превращаюсь в человека-кенгуру. 

Что случилось, почему кричат? 
Почему соперник завопил? 
Просто — ровно восемь шестьдесят, — 
Правда, за черту переступил. 

Что же делать мне, как быть, кого винить — 
Если мне черта совсем не по нутру? 
Видно негру мне придется уступить 
Этот титул человека-кенгуру. 

Что случилось, почему кричат? 
Стадион в единстве завопил... 
Восемь девяносто, говорят, — 
Правда, за черту переступил. 

Посоветуйте, вы все, ну как мне быть? 
Так и есть, что негр титул мой забрал. 
Если б ту черту да к черту отменить — 
Я б Америку догнал и перегнал! 

Что случилось, посему молчат? 
Комментатор даже приуныл. 
Восемь пять — который раз подряд, — 
Значит — за черту не заступил.
(с)

----------


## Алекс М

Ну вот люди поссорились на коановой почве.

----------


## Вао

(Поиграем немного в модератора)  :Smilie:  

Так как трэд перешёл в неконструктивное русло, но самое главное дискуссия стала переходить на личности.  А это не достойно буддиста. 
В связи с выше изложенным трэд закрывается.

----------

